# Gaggia Classic steam wand leak



## Scott-Westy (Dec 5, 2010)

rancilio conversion, leaking wand.

I presume this is the steam valve bolted to the top of the boiler?

any idea on best place to get one?

Cheers guys n gals


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

You can get them on eBay. Or see if gaggimanualservice has any. Is it descaled regularly? That can also cause it to leak.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi, if you need a staem valve, they are £32.50 delivered with the seal. Mail me if you need one [email protected]

regards

mark


----------



## pcpogo (Apr 21, 2014)

gaggiamanualservice.com said:


> Hi, if you need a staem valve, they are £32.50 delivered with the seal. Mail me if you need one [email protected]
> 
> regards
> 
> mark


Hi mark,

I've recently purchased a second hand classic. The stem wand weeps water when not in use. Not much but it still does. I notice last night when I went to do some milk that there was a small amount of steam hitting the milk before I opened the valve.

I've upgraded the wand and done the opv valve mods.

Is this normal or is the steam valve needing replaced?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Have you descaled it and run the descaler through the wand?


----------



## pcpogo (Apr 21, 2014)

Neil,

Yip, it's been done. Sounds like. It's possibly just worn. I'll see about replacing in a bit. It's not terribly bad just now. Just annoying.

Scott


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

It's quite common on the classics and will probably need replacing. I replaced mine a couple of years back


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Don't overtighten the knob to turn the steam on and off as that can wreck it. Just finger tight should do.


----------

